# pumpkin cuts on plasterboard



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Since they are already 10" why not just cut them out center to center of the studs? No more effort or finishing.


----------



## mmhendrie (Mar 13, 2009)

I had thought about that - but my concern was removing the plaster in good condition to use it as a patch. When using the drywall saw, it'd hit up against the studs, and I'd struggle to remove the area of plaster over the studs without substantially damaging it - or is there another way to do this?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

What the heck is a "pumpkin cut"?


----------



## mmhendrie (Mar 13, 2009)

you cut the drywall with your saw at an angle all the way around (like you would the top of a pumpkin so the lid doesn't fall in) - pull the cut piece out, do what you need to do inside the wall, then to patch back, you simply butter around the angled edges of the drywall with some mud, push the piece back in the hole, and smooth around the seams with a little more mud.


----------



## MrBryan (Apr 28, 2011)

mmhendrie said:


> you cut the drywall with your saw at an angle all the way around (like you would the top of a pumpkin so the lid doesn't fall in) - pull the cut piece out, do what you need to do inside the wall, then to patch back, you simply butter around the angled edges of the drywall with some mud, push the piece back in the hole, and smooth around the seams with a little more mud.


Never heard of this but theoretically this is a great idea that I am going to steal 

If there is any way you can get away with cutting slightly smaller holes, you could try doing a california patch. Do a google search if you aren't familiar (I would do a bad job explaining it :laughing: )


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Unsupported drywall patch with untaped seam all the way around......ummm...ok...it's your house...do what you want, but that's a recipe for failure. It isn't difficult to screw in a couple backers, screw the patch to the backers, and tape the seams properly.


----------



## MrBryan (Apr 28, 2011)

Use your discretion...if it is a spot on the wall that is in a high traffic area that gets bumped, or could get hit by a door swinging open, then sure, a stronger patch may be needed.
I have done a few california patches in my home. They are all in spots on the wall that are unlikely to be disrupted in everyday life.
Does it keep me up at night...absolutely not.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

MrBryan said:


> Use your discretion...if it is a spot on the wall that is in a high traffic area that gets bumped, or could get hit by a door swinging open, then sure, a stronger patch may be needed.
> I have done a few california patches in my home. They are all in spots on the wall that are unlikely to be disrupted in everyday life.
> Does it keep me up at night...absolutely not.


The OP is trying to reinstall the piece of drywall he cut out. You can't make a California patch from that, you have to use a new piece of drywall..:whistling2:


----------



## MrBryan (Apr 28, 2011)

ratherbefishin' said:


> The OP is trying to reinstall the piece of drywall he cut out. You can't make a California patch from that, you have to use a new piece of drywall..:whistling2:


Understood :thumbsup:
A california patch is an option that may or may not work in this case - there are a lot of details about the OP's job at hand that you and I don't know. Makes no difference to me if the OP chooses to do it this way or not. The OP came here to look for options - this is just one of many :wink:
Just another idea to put in the bank, take it or leave it


----------



## mmhendrie (Mar 13, 2009)

let me give a couple more details - perhaps I'm using the wrong term. Previously I've patched drywall well, and lathe&plaster - but my current home has "plasterboard" - perhaps I'm mislabeling it, that's the term I just began using to describe it. It was constructed in the 1950s, and seems to be after lathe&plaster but before drywall - it is a plaster finish, but when you remove it and see how it's installed, it appears to be a plasterboard, that has large holes all over it (about 2-3inch diameter) - the board was installed in a similar way to drywall, and then coated with a smooth plaster layer - the plaster is forced into the holes, I guess to provide adhesion. My issue in cutting and patching holes, is that I cannot place the usual wood supports behind the plaster board, because there is not a smooth surface behind the plasterboard on which the wood supports could be mounted (because of all the plaster that is coming through the holes) - therefore, I was looking at an alternative method of patching that does not require support from behind. Hence the pumpkin patch question.

The California patch looks interesting - I'd not heard of that before. My assumption is the paper trim embedded in mud, would provide greater strength then the pumpkin patch, although less strength then a patch that was supported by wood from behind. I'll be doing 2-3 patches, all in the same area, the largest being around 10"x12" - and all on the wall with an entertainment center - unlikely to take any sort of pounding. That said, its my house, I intend to live in it a long time, and I'd rather take the time to do a strong patch, rather then something that might fail. Is the California patch the best solution, or does someone have another better way to patch this type of wall?

thanks again,
Matt


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't object to Cal patches for very small repairs, but 10"x12" is too large. My rule of thumb is that if I can stick my whole hand in it easily it needs a backer.
In this situation, I'd knock down the protruding plaster on the back with my oscillating saw to create a flat surface for a small strip of plywood. You could do the same with a hand chisel, maybe even a drywall knife, depending on how hard your plaster is.


----------



## MrBryan (Apr 28, 2011)

mako1 said:


> Since they are already 10" why not just cut them out center to center of the studs? No more effort or finishing.


If smaller cuts/california patch are not an option or not desired, this is your best bet - it would be stronger anyways :yes:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't think the pumpkin or the hot patch (cali patch) is a good idea in this situation. A patch this large needs some support. Even though it's rough behind use some blocking, then your patch. Then the patch will be uneven, or a little lower apply a coat of hot mud to even the surface, then tape and mud as normal.


----------



## mmhendrie (Mar 13, 2009)

ok, so I'm finally ready to patch. I was going to use hot mud for the first coat, just as it's going to fill some thicker gaps, and I'd like the quicker dry time. I have some 40 minute hot mud in the garage that's about a year old. I used 80% of the bag, then rolled the rest up - is it ok to use or does it go bad?

-Matt


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

It tends to separate in the bag and can affect drying times. Stir it up good before you use it and it should be OK. Actually I mean to stir it dry first.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

We have fire breaks in our interior walls. We ran romex and cut nothing larger than 4x6. Why are you cutting such large holes?


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

mnp13 said:


> We have fire breaks in our interior walls. We ran romex and cut nothing larger than 4x6. Why are you cutting such large holes?


OP apparently doesn't have an oscillating saw, so unlikely he has a right angle drill.....sometimes a DIYer just has to do the best he can with the tools he has available.:thumbsup:


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't have a right angle drill either 

One hole above the fire break, one hole below, then use a long drill bit to make a hole for the wires - yes, it will be on an angle but that's not a big deal. Then it takes some time and patience to fish it through, which is time well spent because the patches are MUCH smaller and easier to do. You can even use a metal patch to prevent future damage to the wires from a nail or other wall fastener. 

We did make a couple larger holes at the beginning of the rewire project, but after a few of those, we switched to the drill.


----------

